# Kois haben gelaicht



## Mark2111 (15. Mai 2012)

Hallo TEichsüchtler 

Hab heute festgestellt dass auf den neu eingesetzten Pflanzen jede Menge Eier kleben 

Vor Tagen hab ich sie noch geschimpft weil die ganzen Blätter im Teich schwommen und jetzt ist die Pflanze voll mit Eiern.

Hab schon einige Bilder gesehen und es sind exakt die selben.

Diverse Eier weisen eine Art Pilz auf. Also sind irgendwie leicht überzogen mit einem weissen Flaum.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Soll ich sie in einen Laichkasten packen oder sie einfach in Ruhe lassen?
Wie schütz ich die kleinen vorm Filter?

Danke!

LG Mark


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kois haben gelaicht*

Hallöle!

Kommt drauf an, was Du vor hast...  wenn Du überlebende Fische haben willst brauchst Du entweder dichten Pflanzenbewuchs oder musst sie extra setzen....

dass etliche Eier verpilzen ist auch normal, sie kann mann aber mit dem Fingernagel abstreifen... 

unsre haben auch gelaicht, hab die Laichbürsten in ein altes Kinderplanschbecken gelegt, nun hab ich tausende Babys. ne kleine Filteranlage ist dran und ein Sprudler....


schaun wir mal, was draus wird


----------



## Moonlight (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kois haben gelaicht*

Meine haben letztes Jahr gelaicht, nachdem ich mitte Mai die Chagoidame eingesetzt hatte. Die haben sich wie die Bekloppten auf sie drauf gestürzt ... sie tat mir unendlich leid ...
Ich hatte nach dem Schlüpfen Hunderte (wenn nicht sogar Tausende :shock) kleiner Babies im Teich ... und ich bin heilfroh, dass nur 4 Stück übrig geblieben sind. 

   

    

 

Schön das jeder anders aussieht ... aber Schade, dass der schwarz/weiße aus dem Glas nicht überlebt hat. Der wäre sicher hübsch geworden ...
Aber so ist es eben 

Mandy


----------



## Lucy79 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kois haben gelaicht*

Ich bin mal gespannt, was bei  uns rum kommt, denn es haben sich auch ein paar Goldis in den Laichbürsten breit gemacht.. mal schaun, __ Shubunkin wären dann auch dabei


----------

